

Windows 10 Build 10036 introduces updating via P2P - Jahak
http://betanews.com/2015/03/15/windows-10-build-10036-introduces-updating-via-p2p/

======
MrZipf
You'd like to think there are places in the world that this would make a lot
of sense - your phone and tablet could get updates that your PC woke up to
download overnight, and all your devices avoid bottlenecking on a slow edge
network.

It's also 2015, and I'm not sure we should celebrate that MSFT has not
progressed on this since the early 00's.

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/features/p2p.aspx](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/features/p2p.aspx) [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/antr/Pastry/pu...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/antr/Pastry/pubs.htm)

